# "Click and hold to edit title" Working in firefox?



## rhyguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Does the edit title thing work in firefox 3.0b5pre (linux)


----------



## sylux92 (Mar 27, 2008)

I've never got it working in internet explorer. Don't know about firefox.


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it has to be your topic.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup, if you weren't the topic creator you can't change the name of it. Unless your a mod or something higher, I think.


----------



## Costello (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think you can change your own topic titles either.
It's very handy... for us mods.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 28, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Does the edit title thing work in firefox 3.0b5pre (linux)



The Gecko engine is the same on all OSs.


----------



## JPH (Mar 28, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> I don't think you can change your own topic titles either.
> It's very handy... for us mods.



Indeed.

*sniggers to self for having powers normal Mag Staff members don't*


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 28, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh-oh, the first signs of going mad with power!!!


----------

